
Ask HN: How secure is Firebase? - woratana
Hello everyone,<p>I am front-end developer and now looking to work with Firebase, because it looks like an easy way to implement backend system for me.<p>After I played with the sample code a little bit, I am not quite sure about how secure it is. Anyone can basically grab my API Key and start adding a new account to my Firebase project. While it&#x27;s true we can add authorized domains to prevent a call from other domains. &quot;localhost&quot; is in the default authorized domain and I can&#x27;t find a way to remove it.<p>If I miss something, please kindly let me know :) I would love to hear your opinion about Firebase.<p>I think Firebase looks promising (pricing is nice, too) and would like to work with it in the future.<p>-----------
EDIT<p>With regard to the &quot;localhost&quot; domain, my friend who is GDE said it will only allow access via &quot;firebase serve&quot; which require me to login first.<p>We will test and report back :)
======
tf2manu994
Just tested, you still need to login.

